# Benibachi BeeMax and Benibachi Mineral Powder really needed for a Taiwan Bee Shrimp setup?



## Otto72 (21 Oct 2015)

As the title says are these two products necessary under the substrate for a Taiwan Bee setup? I have read a lot of threads on various forums and lot's of people seem to use this method. 
I also read another thread mentioning someone had an issue with foul smelling water after using BeeMax.
Can the shrimp experts here please give me some more info about these two products or even maybe an alternative two products or is it even needed at all? Thanks guys


----------



## EnderUK (23 Oct 2015)

No they're not. I have plain silver sand in my Taiwan Bee setup. Plants I use are monte carlo, anubais nana, Buce's and Java Fern. Low light low tech. Both shrimp and plants are all doing fine with the shrimp breading nicely. The monte carlo is actually carpeting much nicer in the low tech setup then my high tech atm probably because I let the shrimp do farm work rather then interfere myself.

Any 'easy' plants and moss in a low ligh low tech setup will be much more of a benifit.

For reminerialising water I use Bee Shrimp GH+ or Seachem Equilibrium. You could just mix up our own out of MgSO4 and CaCl2 and throw in a touch of KNO3. Get the TDS arond 120 is a good start point make sure water changes are slow and use tap safe.

I use a tiny bit of Bacter AE once a week and then maybe feed them some Shrimp King Complete (Use what ever shrimp food you want here) a few days later. I also might throw is some Alder cones, leaves and barks in every so often.

I've only been keeping bee shrimp six months but I think really the secret like all good tanks is keep plants healthy so they can do the work for you. It's the one tanks I really try not to fiddle with and it's probably my favourite tank.


----------



## mr. luke (26 Oct 2015)

Wouldn't waste your money.
I use an active substrate and that's the only expensive thing that goes in the tank. They get fed on soya bean pellets, dandilions and nettles


----------



## Imorpher (28 Oct 2015)

I agree on the supplements you mentioned not being all that useful but I do love my Bee Shrimp GH+ and seem to have noticed a difference in molting after using Beta-Glucans immune booster so it is probably worth checking that out also in my opinion.


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2015)

The suppliments aren't necessary. For Taiwan (otherwise known as shadow shrimp) the most important thing is an active substrate. This can vary from a dedicated shrimp substrate to a planted tank substrate such as ada amazonia. Bee Shrimp gh+ is definately needed to achieve the correct tds when remineralising RO or rain water. I think the most important bit of kit is a tds pen as without you are just guessing.


----------

